# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Импорт из 1С 7.7 в Банк-Клиент

## mephisto

Имеется банк-клиент ( от Западно-Уральского банка сбербанка России) работающий как итернет-банк клиент. Очень нужно сделать импорт платежек в этот банк-клиент, но меню для импорта отсутствует.  Работники банка говорят что у них, или где то существует какая то еще дополнительная программа для иморта, но связаться с их работниками пока нет возможности. Кто сталкивался с подобным поделитесь опытом.

----------


## kalinov

Я сталкивался. В 1с нужно выбрать аналог данного клиента, а интернет-банк должен находиться в определенной папке. Но как конкретно настроить выгрузку в банк, что-бы работало грамотно - могут сказать только в техподдержке самого банка.

----------


## Gennadij

у меня проблема: при импорте, загружаются в клиент сбербанк тока три последние цифры платежки,  т.е. с 1000 номера в банке пошло с 0. В промежуточном файле выгрузки уже обрезанные номера, в банке сказали проблема в 1с(бухгалтерия 7,7  510релиз)

----------


## Разработчик

> у меня проблема: при импорте, загружаются в клиент сбербанк тока три последние цифры платежки,  т.е. с 1000 номера в банке пошло с 0. В промежуточном файле выгрузки уже обрезанные номера, в банке сказали проблема в 1с(бухгалтерия 7,7  510релиз)


1. Открваешь конфигуратор.
2. Обработки - ПредприятиеКлиент
3. Строка 223, там текст
Результат = Строка(Число(Прав(СокрЛП(гл  ПреобразоватьНомерДок(Док  мент.НомерДок, 0, 0)),3)));
число 3 меняешь на 4 и сохраняешь конфигурацию.

НЕ ЗАБУДЬ ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ ПОВТОРИТЬ ПОСЛЕ ОЧЕРЕДНОГО ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ.

----------

